# Java Media



## beribrauchthilfe (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Ich muss in der Schule ein Referat zu Java Media halten.
Leider finde ich überhaupt nichts im Netz zu diesem Thema.
Vielleicht hat jemand was zum Thema. Muss nicht  detailiert sein.
Ein allgemeiner Überblick reicht mir schon.
Danke bereits im voraus!


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. Mai 2004)

http://www.google.de/search?q=java+media&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

Ganz nebenbei erwähnt reicht auch ein Beitrag.


----------



## beribrauchthilfe (3. Mai 2004)

Sicher ist sicher hab ich mir gedacht.
Danke für die hilfe!


----------

